# New Tivo Edge User / Great Setup Experience / TTG Transfers Not Working



## MicahSD1 (Nov 10, 2019)

So, got a new Tivo Edge Cable 2 TB model and had no problems at all with the CableCARD setup and configuration. Also got a new Mini VOX unit that works great connected via Ethernet. I'm not a stranger to Tivo and had good luck with my previous model. So far the setup process has been excellent and probably the most hassle-free of any Tivo Purchase.

That was until I tried some Tivo To Go transfers using kmttg. I've read articles about how it's not supported and also saw the other threads out here about how it's a known issue, but it's a little vague if any supported method will be created to allow for recorded content to be transferred off the Tivo Edge. I tried contacting Tivo support via email and they were worthless...while I explained I was trying to transfer recordings off, they sent me to a KB article related to streaming outside of the home.

What's happening is what others have mentioned...kmttg sees the Tivo, sees the content, but the instant you start a transfer, it sits at 0 KB transferred and the Tivo Edge unexpectedly reboots. If KMTTG isn't the best program to try anymore (tried PyTivo in the past), let me know in case that uses a different technology to download programs.

Thought I read somewhere that by having Tivo including other apps, that takes away the need for TTG transfers, but I like to archive a handful of programs for playback later on other non-Tivo devices (my cable company does not encrypt content, so that ability should work). 

I see there's a couple of USB ports on the back...read they're probably for future tuners or maybe expansion...if I can't transfer programs off, it would be nice to use one of them to back up the content to an external drive in case the primary drive were to die, but I don't think that's possible either.

Does anyone know if that functionally will ever become a reality on this latest Tivo model? I'm obviously within my 30-day return policy and have no issues returning this thing if there's no transfer ability using kmttg or another method on the horizon and get the Bolt instead, although I'm not sure how well the Bolt performs vs. the Edge (previous Tivo model was the Roamio Pro). 

Thanks.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

One of the known issues in EDGE - Issues we're tracking that may not be addressed.



TiVo_Ted said:


> 4. TiVo-to-Go transfers from Edge to a PC are not working. We are still investigating what may be happening here, but TTG is not technically a supported feature so I'm not sure when/if there will be a fix for this one.


----------

